# original header restoration



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey guys! so previous owner took off the original headers and put on some lousy none original aftermarket headers that have been welded multiple times. When I bought the car they gave me the original ones. however they are in bad shape . The bolts are frozen in their and their all surface rusted. Does anyone know someone or somewhere I can send them to, to get restored and useable again? Thank you


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GTO's did not come with headers. Just exhaust manifolds or RAM AIR manifolds. Headers are aftermarket.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rukee said:


> GTO's did not come with headers. Just exhaust manifolds or RAM AIR manifolds. Headers are aftermarket.


:agree

The casting numbers for GTO exhaust manifolds in 67 are 9779032 (LEFT) and 9779328 (RIGHT).

The casting number for Ram Air and 360hp exhaust manifolds in 67 are 9777646 (LEFT) and 9777641 (RIGHT).


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

sorry guys that's what I meant exhaust manifolds. I was thinking of headers because that's whats on their now but I have the originals im looking to get redone. There in pretty bad shape.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I bead blasted mine and painted them with stove paint. They still look new 4 years and 5000 miles later. But they weren't pitted...just surface rust.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with GeeTee about the bead blasting, but I have found a product that I believe works even better than stove paint. It's called Calyx Manifold Dressing. That stuff works fantastic! Your manifolds will look like new and last indefinitely. The additional benefit is that it works on all your cast iron pieces.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks guys info is helpful. any ideas on some stuck bolts or lugs that are on them?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

67 GTO said:


> Thanks guys info is helpful. any ideas on some stuck bolts or lugs that are on them?


Heat, you need a torch, heat them up 1 @ a time till the ears are red hot (trying not to heat the stud), then use a stud removal tool to get them out. Use a tap to clean up the threads before installing new studs.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

thanks Ruke! im gunna try that than hopefully be able clean them up


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Run them through an electrolysis process. I have instructions in a restoration book, or simply Google the process. I have never tried it, but looks like a pretty slick process on old rusty iron. All you need is a battery charger and a tub of water.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, before you try the torch (which is a surefire way), I would soak the stud in penetrating oil for a few days, and periodically tap on it with a hammer. You may get off easy and be able to twist it out with vise grips. It happens sometimes!


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

that's the easy way! I wish it would be always that easy!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

You could soak them in a 50/50 mixture of hydrochloric acid (sold as concrete cleaner at the hardware stores) and water, but remember always pour acid into water, never pour water into acid. Let them soak for a couple of hours, checking on them now and again to check progress. When you think the major rust is gone (don't soak them until every bit is gone, it will eat the cast iron) take them out a throw them in a bucket with baking soda and water to nutralize the acid, then a rinse in clean water. WEAR GLOVES.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

Love the idea of the hydrochloric acid that. Going to try that this weekend!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Cool post up some before and after pics. Please handle the acid with the respect it deserves, gloves and eye protection.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

FYI...Typical concrete formulation is usually Muriatic acid which is a derivative of Hydrochloric acid. It's a formulation which is usually much safer to work with and you can get it at most hardware stores, including Ace.


----------

